# Make A Word From Any Part Of The Previous Word



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

P*rem*ium ~ Remember


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Re*mem*ber - memory


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

Me*mor*y ~ Mortified


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Mor*tif*ied - Tiffin


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

Tif*fin* ~ Fingertips


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Fin*gertips - Finery


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

Fi*ner*y ~ Nervousness


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Nerv*ous*ness - Ousted


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

Ou*ste*d ~ Stethoscope


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Stet*hos*cope ~  Hospitality


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Hos*pitality - Hostelry


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

Ho*ste*lry ~ Stepladder


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Steplad*der* ~ Derogatory


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Der*ogatory - Deranged


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Deranged - ANGle


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Angle ~  Gleefully


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Glee*ful*ly ~ Fulmination


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)

Ful*min*ation  ~  Miniature


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

M*ini*ature - Initiation


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

I*nit*iation ~ Nitroglycerin


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

Ni*trog*lycerin - Troglodyte


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Tro*glo*dyte ~ Globalist


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*Glob*alist - Globe


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Globe - Globetrotter


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

Glo*bet*rotter - Better


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

B*et*ter ~ Etymology


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Ety*mol*ogy  ~  Molasses


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Mo*las*ses ~ Laserdiscs


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

La*ser*discs - service


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Ser*vic*e ~ Victorious


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

Vic*tor*ious - Torrent


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Tor*ren*t ~  Rendezvous


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

R*end*ezvous ~ Endoscopic


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

Endo*sco*pic  ~  Scorching


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

S*cor*ching ~ Correlation


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Corre*lat*iion ~  Latticework


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

L*att*icework ~ Attributable


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

At*tri*butable  ~ Tribesman


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Tri*bes*man ~ Besmirched


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Bes*mir*ched  ~  Miraculous


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Mira*cul*ous ~ Culmination


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2019)

*Cul*mination - Culvert


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Cul*ver*t ~ Vermillion


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Ver*milli*on  ~   Millimeter


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

Milli*met*er ~ Metronome


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Met*ronome - Metaphysical


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Metaphysical ~ *Meta*l


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

*Met*al ~ Methane


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

M*eth*ane ~ Ethnologic


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

Ethno*log*ic - Logistical

*

*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Logi*sti*cal ~ Stipulated


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

S*tip*ulated - Tipple


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Tipple ~ *Ple*ad


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

P*lea*d ~ Leasehold


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Lease*hol*d  ~  Holography


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Holo*gra*phy ~ Gramophone


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

G*ram*ophone  ~  Rambunctious


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

R*amb*unctious ~ Ambidextrous


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Amb*idextrous - Ambulatory


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Am*bul*atory ~ *Bul*lfighting


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Bull*fig*hting ~  Figurehead


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Fi*gur*ehead ~ Guerrilla


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Gu*errilla  - Guardian


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Guar*dia*n ~ Diagnostics


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Diag*nost*ics  ~  Nostalgic


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

No*sta*lgic ~ Stammering


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)

S*tam*mering - Tamper


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

T*emp*er ~ Emphasised


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Em*pha*sized  ~  Pharmacist


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Ph*armacist - Photon


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2019)

P*hot*on ~ Hottentot


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

Hot*ten*tot - tension


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

T*ens*ion ~ Enshrinement


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)

En*shri*nement - Shrimp


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Sh*rim*p ~ Rimshot


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

Rim*sh*ot - Shipment


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

S*hip*ment ~ Hippophobes


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

Hip*pop*hobes - Popularity


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Popu*lar*ity  ~  Largely


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2019)

L*arg*ely ~ Argonauts


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*Arg*onauts - Argent


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Ar*gent* ~  Gentleman


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

G*ent*leman ~ Enthralled


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

En*thr*alled  - Threepence


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Three*pen*ce ~ Pendulum


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

P*endu*lum - Endurance


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Endu*ran*ce ~ Rangefinder


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Rangef*ind*er  ~  Indictment


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2019)

Indictm*ent* ~ Entertain


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

En*ter*tain  - Terrapin


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Ter*rap*in ~ Rapscallion


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

R*ap*scallion - Appendix


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Ap*pen*dix ~ Penmanship


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2019)

Pen*mans*hip ~  Manslaughter


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

*Man*slaughter - Manual


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2019)

Ma*nu*al  ~  Numeric


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

Nu*mer*ic - Merriment


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Merri*ment* ~ Mentholated


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

Men*tho*lated  ~  Thoroughbred


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Tho*rou*ghbred ~ Roustabout


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

Rou*stab*out - Stabilized


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2019)

Sta*bil*ized ~ Billeted


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

Bil*let*ed - Letters


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Let*ter*s ~ Termites


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

T*ermi*tes - Ermine


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Er*min*e  ~  Minerals


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

Min*era*ls ~ Eradicated


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2019)

E*rad*icated - Radishes


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2019)

Ra*dis*hes  Dispenser


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

Di*spe*nser - speeding


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

S*pee*ding ~ Peepers


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Pee*pers - Peers


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

*Pe*ers ~ Petroleum


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

Pe*trol*eum - Trolled


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

T*rolle*d ~ Rollercoaster


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2019)

Roller*coast*er ~  Coastline


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Co*ast*line ~ Astispementi


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

Astispe*ment*i - Mental


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

M*ent*al ~ Enthralled


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Enthralled Orally*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Orally - Oranges *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

O*ran*ges  ~  Ranking


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Ran*king - Rancid


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

R*anc*id ~  Anchovy


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

An*cho*vy ~ Chocolate


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Cho*col*ate ~  Columnist


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Co*lum*nist ~ Luminescent


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

Lu*min*escent - Minotaur


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Mi*not*aur ~ Notepaper


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

No*tep*aper - Teppanyaki


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 14, 2019)

Tep*pan*yaki ~Panther


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

P*ant*her ~ Antiperspirant


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

An*tip*erspirant - Tipped


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)

Tip*ped* ~  Pedestal


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Ped*estal - Pedantic


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2019)

Pe*dan*tic ~  Dandelion


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Dan*deli*on ~ Deliberating


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

*Del*iberating - delivery


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

De*live*ry  ~  Livestock


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Live*sto*ck ~ Storefront


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

S*tor*efront - Torrent


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Tor*ren*t ~ Renascence


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Re*nas*cence ~  Nasturtium


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Na*stu*rtium ~ Stupefied


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

S*tup*efied - Tupperware


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Tup*per*ware ~ Personable


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

Per*son*able  ~ Sonority


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

So*nor*ity ~ Normalisation


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

Nor*mal*isation - Malformed


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2019)

Mal*for*med ~ Forecasted


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Fore*casted - Forehead


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

F*ore*head  ~  Oregano


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

O*rega*no ~ Regatta


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

*Rega*tta - Regal


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2019)

Re*gal*  ~Gallery


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

G*alle*ry - Allegro


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Al*leg*ro ~ Legislators


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

Legi*slat*ors - Slatted

*

*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2019)

S*lat*ted ~ Lathered


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

La*ther*ed - Thermal


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

T*her*mal  ~ Heritable


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Heri*tab*le ~ Tabernacle


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

Ta*ber*nacle - Berated


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Be*rat*ed ~ Rattlesnakes


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

R*att*lesnakes - Attitude


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

At*tit*ude ~ Titanic


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

* Tit*anic - Titular


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Titu*lar* ~ Larcenist


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

L*arc*enist  ~  Architect


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

Ar*chi*tect - Chiming


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Chi*min*g ~ Minesweeper


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

M*ine*sweeper - Inexcusable


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

In*exc*usable ~ Excalibur


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2019)

*Exc*alibur - Excited


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Ex*cit*ed ~ Citations


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

*Cit*ations - Citadel


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Cit*ade*l ~ Adenoidal


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

*Ad*enoidal - Address


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2019)

Ad*dre*ss ~ Drenched


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

D*ren*ched - Renegade


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Re*neg*ade ~ Negatron


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 15, 2019)

Ne*gat*ron - Gathered


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

*Gat*hered - Gated


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Ga*ted* ~  Tedious


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)

T*edi*ous ~ Edifices


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

*Ed*ifices - Education


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

E*duc*ation  ~  Duchess


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Du*ches*s ~ Chestnuts


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

C*hes*tnuts - Hessian


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Hes*sia*n ~ Siamang


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Sia*man*g  ~  Mantel


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Man*tel - Management


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Mana*gem*ent ~ Gemstones


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2019)

_Gem*sto*nes ~ _Storage


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

S*tor*age ~ Toreador


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)

*Tor*eador ~ Tornado


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

*Tor*nado - Torpedo


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

T*orp*edo ~ Orphanage


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

Orp*han*age - Handkerchief


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

H*and*kerchief ~ Andromeda


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

An*dro*meda - Droned


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Dr*one*d ~ Oneself


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

O*nes*elf - Nestling


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

N*est*ling ~ Estranged


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

E*strang*ed - Strangulated


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

S*tran*gulated ~ Transcontinental


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2019)

*Trans*continental - Transistor


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

T*ran*sistor  ~  Rancher


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

R*anch*er - Anchor


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

An*cho*r ~ Chocolatier


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Cho*col*atier  ~   Colossal


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

* Colos*sal - Colosseum


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2019)

Co*loss*eum ~ Lossmaker


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Lossmaker  ~ * Mak*assarese


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Makas*sar*ese ~ Sarcophagus


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Sar*cop*hagus  ~  Copayment


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

C*opa*yment ~ Opalescence


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

O*pal*escence - Palladium


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

P*all*adium ~ Allotment


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*Allotment - LOTtery*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

L*ott*ery - Ottoman


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Ot*toma*n ~ Tomahawk


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Toma*hawk - Tomato


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

To*mat*o  ~  Mathematically


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

Mat*hem*atically ~ Hemispherical


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Hemis*pher*ical  ~  Pheromone


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

P*her*omone - Heritage


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Heri*tag*e ~ Tagliatelle


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)

Ta*gli*atelle - Glinted


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

G*lin*ted  ~  Linchpin


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

L*inc*hpin ~ Incoherent


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

In*coh*erent  ~  Cohost


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Coh*ost* - Ostentatious


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

O*ste*ntatious -Stepped


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Stepped ~ Steamroller


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2019)

S*team*roller - teamster


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2019)

Team*ster * ~  Sterilize


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

S*ter*ilize - termination


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Ter*min*ation ~ Minestrone


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

*Min*estrone - Miniscule


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)

Minis*cul*e ~ Cultivated


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

C*ulti*vated  ~  Ultimatum


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Ul*tim*atum ~ Timesaver


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)

T*im*esaver - Immersion


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Im*mer*sion ~ Merchandise


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

Merchandi*se* - Secondary


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Se*con*dary ~ Confidential


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

* Confi*dential - Configure


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Con*figure* ~ Figureheads


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

F*igu*reheads - Iguana


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2019)

I*gua*na ~ Guardroom


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

Gu*ard*room   ~  Ardently


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

*Ard*ently - Arduous


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Ar*duo*us ~ Duodecimal


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Duode*cimal - Duodenal


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Du*ode*nal  ~  Odessa


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

O*des*sa ~ Deserted


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)

*Des*erted - Dessicated


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Dessi*cat*ed ~ Catacombs


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2019)

*Cat*acombs  ~ Category


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Cate*gor*y  ~  Gorilla


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

G*or*illa - Orange


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Or*ange* ~ Angelical


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

An*ge*lical - Gentrified


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

Gen*tri*fied ~ Triangulated


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

Trian*gul*ated - Gullet


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

Gul*let* ~ Letterheads


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Let*ter*heads ~ Terminated


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)

Ter*min*ated - Miniature


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

M*ini*ature  ~  Initial


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

I*nit*ial ~ Nitromethane


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

Ni*tro*methane - Trooped


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2019)

Tro*ope*d  ~  Operator


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

O*per*ator ~ Perforated


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)

Per*for*ated - Fortunate


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

For*tun*ate ~ Tunesmith


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

Tu*nes*mith - nestled


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

N*est*led  ~  Establish


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

E*stab*lish ~ Stablemate


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

S*table*mate - Tableaux


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)

Tab*lea*ux ~Leakage


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

*Lea*kage -Learning


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

L*ear*ning ~ Earthenware


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)

Ear*then*ware - Thence


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Th*enc*e ~ Enchanted


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

En*chan*ted - Changeling


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

C*hang*eling ~ Hangover


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

H*ang*over - Angrily


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

An*gri*ly ~ Grievances


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

Grie*van*ces - Vanguard


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Van*guard*  ~  Guardhouse


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Guard*house* ~ housebroken


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

house*bro*ken - Bromance


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Bro*man*ce ~ Management


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Man*agement - Mandible


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

M*and*ible ~ Andromeda


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

An*dro*meda - Droned


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Dr*one*d ~ Onefold


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

*One*fold - Onerous


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

One*rou*s ~ Roundabout


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Ro*unda*bout  ~   Undaunted


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

*Und*aunted - Undulating


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

Undu*lat*ing ~ Lathering


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2019)

Lat*her*ing  ~  Hereupon


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

He*re*upon - Repent


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

Re*pen*t ~ Pendragon


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*Pen*dragon - Pensive


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

P*ens*ive ~ Enshrinement


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*En*shrinement - Envision


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

En*vis*ion ~ Visibility


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

*Vis*ibility- Vista


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Vi*sta *~ Staccato


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

St*acc*ato  ~   Accelerate


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Ac*cele*rate ~ Celebration


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2019)

*Cele*bration - Celestial


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

Cele*sti*al ~ Stipulated


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*Stipulated  -  Estimation*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Esti*mat*ion ~ Mathematician


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2020)

Ma*them*atician - Theme


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

T*hem*e ~ Hemisphere


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2020)

Hemis*pher*e   ~   Pheromone


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

P*hero*mone - Heroine


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

H*ero*ine ~ Erodent


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

E*ro*dent - Rosemary


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Ro*sem*ary ~ Semicolon


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

S*emi*colon - emission


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)

em*iss*ion ~ Issues


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Is*su*es ~ Subterranean


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

*Sub*terranean - subdued


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Sub*due*d ~ Duellist


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

*Due*llist - Duetted


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Du*et*ted ~ Ethereal


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

E*ther*eal  ~  Therapeutic


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

The*rap*eutic - Rapping


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

R*app*ing ~ Appendage


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

Ap*pend*age - pendulum


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

P*end*ulum ~ Endowment


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*End*owment - Endurance


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2020)

En*dura*nce ~ Durable


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

* Du*rable  - Duality


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2020)

Du*ali*ty ~Aligned


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

A*lig*ned - Ligature


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Li*gat*ure ~ Gatecrasher


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Ga*tec*rasher  - Technical


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

T*ech*nical ~ Echocardiogram


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Echo*card*iogram  ~   Cardboard


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)

Card*bo*ard - bonnet


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

B*on*net ~ Oneself


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

O*nes*elf - Nestled


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

N*est*led - Established


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

E*sta*blished ~ Staircase


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)

St*air*case - Airhead


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Air*hea*d ~ Heartland


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

He*art*land - Artistry


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Arti*str*y ~ Straightforward


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)

*Straightforward - Affordable*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Affordable - Forage *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

F*ora*ge ~ Orangewood


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

O*range*wood - Rangers


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

R*ang*ers ~ Anglophile


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

An*glo*phile - glorified


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Gl*ori*fied  ~   Oriental


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Ori*ent*al ~ Enthralled


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

En*thr*alled - Threepence


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

Three*pen*ce ~ Penmanship


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2020)

Pen*man*ship   ~  Management


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)

*Mana*gement - Manacle


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

M*ana*cle ~ Anaesthetic


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Ana*est*hetic ~ Establishment


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

E*sta*blishment ~ Stalemate


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Stalema*te* ~Telephone


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Telephone -honeymoon*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Honey*moon* ~ Moonshine


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Moo*nshine - Moose


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Mo*os*e   ~  Oscar


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

O*sca*r ~ Scapegoat


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

*Sca*pegoat ~Scatters


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)

*Scatters  - scavenged *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

Sca*venge*d ~Vengeful


----------



## Repondering (Jan 28, 2020)

V*eng*eful ~ Engineered


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Engineered - Ginkgo *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

G*ink*go ~ Inkstand


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

Ink*sta*nd - Stalled


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)

Stalled ~ Ledgers


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Led*ger*s ~ Geraniums


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

G*er*aniums - Erratic


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Er*rat*ic ~ Ratification


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

Ratifi*cat*ion   ~  Catalogs


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

Ca*tal*ogs - Tallied


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)

Tallied ~ Tallyhoed


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

T*all*yhoed  ~  Allegory


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Al*leg*ory ~ Legislation


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)

*Leg*islation - legalised


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

Legalised* ~Gal*lery


----------



## Repondering (Feb 2, 2020)

G*all*ery ~ Calligraphy


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

Calli*grap*hy ~ Grapefruit


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

G*rap*efruit ~ Rapscallion


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

R*ap*scallion - Approved


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

Ap*pro*ved ~ Probational


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

Pr*ob*ational - Obviously


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Ob*vio*usly ~ Violinist


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

Vio*lini*st - Liniment


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Lini*men*t ~ Menagerie


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

M*ena*gerie - Enactment


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

En*act*ment ~ Activated


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

*Act*ivated - action


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

Ac*ti*on ~ Tightrope


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

*Tig*htrope - Tiger


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Ti*ger *~ Germanic


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

*Germanic - Geriatric *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

Geri*atr*ic ~ Atramental


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)

A*tram*ental - trampoline


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

tram*poli*ne ~Police


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

P*oli*ce - Olive


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

O*li*ve ~ Liniment


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)

*Liniment - Linen*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

L*ine*n ~ Inevitable


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

*Inevitable - Evinced *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2020)

E*vin*ced ~Vineyard


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)

V*ine*yard - Inert


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

I*ner*t ~ Nervosas


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*Nerv*osas - Nervous


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Ner*vou*s ~ Vouchered


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Vouche**red* - reduction


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

R*edu*ction ~ Educative


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)

*Educative - ducked *


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 24, 2020)

Duc*ke*d  ~  Keynote


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

Key*note* ~ Notepaper


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

*Not*epaper ~ Notary


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

No*tar*y ~ Tarnished


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Tar*nished - Tarred


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

T*arr*ed ~ Arrogant


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Arr*ogant - arrangement


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Arr*ang*ement ~ Angiogram


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

*Angiogram - Angry *


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2020)

An*gr*y ~ Grammatist


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)

*Grammati*st - Grammatical


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Gram*mat*ical ~ Matchmaker


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Mat*chmaker - Mattress


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

M*att*ress ~ Attributed


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

At*trib*uted - Tributary


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Tri*but*ary ~ Butterscotch


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Butt*erscotch - Buttress


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

But*tre*ss ~ Tremulant


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

T*rem*ulant ~Remember


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

Re*mem*ber - *Memory*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Memory - Memoriam*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Me*mor*iam ~ Moribund


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

M*ori*bund - Orifice


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Ori*fic*e ~ Fictionalise


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

*Ficti*onalise - Fictitious


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

Fic*tit*ious ~ Titleholder


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

Title*hol*der - Holster


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Holster ~ *Hol*ographed


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

Ho*l**og*raphed - Logged


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Logged  ~  *Ged*ankenexperiments


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Gedankenex*per*iments ~ Perimeter


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Peri*meter - periodontal


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

Perio*don*tal ~ Donated


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Do*nated - Dolled


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

D*ol*led ~ Oligarch


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

Oli*gar*ch - Gardening


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Gar*den*ing ~ Denigrated


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

D*enig*rated - Enigma


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2020)

*Enigma  -  Nightmare*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Nightmare - Arena*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 12, 2020)

Arean  ~  *Rena*mes


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Rena*mes* ~ Messenger


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Mes*sen*ger ~ Sensitive


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

Sen*sit*ive - Situation


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

*Situat*ion ~ Situated


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

Si*tu*ated - Turned


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

T*ur*ned ~ Urbanism


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

* Urban*ism - Urbane


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Ur*ban*e ~ Bandolero


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2020)

*Band*olero ~ Bandage


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)

B*and*age  - Androgynous


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2020)

An*dro*gynous ~ Dropforge


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Drop*forge* ~Forget


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*For*get - Formed


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2020)

F*or*med ~ Orchestrated


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*Orch*estrated - Orchard


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Or*cha*rd ~ Chaffinch


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

Ch*affin*ch - Affinity


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Af*fin*ity ~ Fingerpicking


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

Fingerpic*king*~ Kingdom


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

K*ing*dom - Ingratitude


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

In*gra*titude ~ Grammatical


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)

G*ram*matical - ramification


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

Ramifi*cat*ion ~ Catalogues


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Cat*alogues - Catastrophic


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)

Catastroph*ic* ~  Icebreakers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

* Iceb*reakers - icebergs


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2020)

Ice*berg*s ~ Bergamot


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Berga*mot* ~ Motions


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

Moti*ons *- Onstage


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Onst*age* ~ Ager


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

*An*ger ~ Ancestors


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

Anc*est*ors - Established


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

Es*tab*lished ~ Tabulations


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)

T*abul*ations - Bullets


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

Bul*let*s ~ Letterhead


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

Let*ter*head - termination


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2020)

*Termination - Affectionate*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Affectionate - Onward*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

Onward-Righton!


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2020)

OOOPS


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2020)

???

On*war*d ~ Warfare


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*War*fare - Warden


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

War*de*n - Defense


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2020)

*De*fense ~ Desires


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

D*es*ires - Esquire


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

E*squir*e ~ Squirrels


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Squ*irrels - Squeeze


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

S*qu*eeze ~ Quoted


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Qu*ot*ed ~ Otherwise


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

O*ther*wise - Thermal


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

T*her*mal ~ Heretical


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

H*er*etical - Ermine


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Er*mine* ~ Mineralogist


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Mi*ner*alogist - Nervous


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

Ner*vou*s ~ Vouchered


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

Vou*cher*ed - Cherub


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

C*her*ub  ~  Herald


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

H*era*ld - Eradicate


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

E*radi*cate ~ Radiation


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2020)

R*ad*iation - Addiction


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

Ad*dict*ion ~ Dictatorial


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

Dic*tat*orial - Tattoo


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 9, 2020)

*too*th


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*To*oth- Toddled


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

T*odd*led ~ Oddments


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Odd*ments - Oddity


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Od*dit*y ~ Ditchdigger


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

Ditch*dig*ger   ~   Digestion


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Di*gesti*on ~ Gesticulate


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

Ge*stic*ulate - Stickler


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Stic*kle*r ~ Kleptomania


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

K*lep*tomania - Leprechaun


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

Le*prec*haun ~ Precautions


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Pre*cautions - Precious


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

P*rec*ious ~ Recalibrated


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

Re*cal*ibrated - Called


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

C*all*ed ~ Allowable


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

Al*low*able - Lowly


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

L*ow*ly ~ Ownership


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

Shipwreck


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

S*hip*wreck - hipster


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

hip*ster* ~ Stereotypical


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

S*ter*eotypical - terrace


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

T*erra*ce ~ Erraticism


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

Er*rati*cism - Rationed


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2020)

Rat*ion*ed ~ Ionosphere


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

Io*nos*phere - Nosier


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

Nosier - *Er*asure


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

E*ras*ure - Rasped


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Ra*spe*d ~ *Spe*edster


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

*Spe*edster - Spendthrift


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

S*pen*dthrift ~ Pentagram


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

P*ent*agram - Entranced


----------



## Lashann (Apr 21, 2020)

En*tran*ced  -  Translate


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

T*ran*slate - Rancid


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

R*anc*id ~ Ancestors


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Anc*estors - Anchor


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

An*cho*r ~ Chocolatier


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

Ch*oc*olatier - Occasion


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Oc*cas*ion ~ Casement


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 23, 2020)

Ca*seme*nt  ~  Semester


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*Se*mester - Severance


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

Severan*ce  -  *Centennial


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

C*ente*nnial - Entertainment


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

*Enter*tainment ~ Enterprise


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

En*ter*prise - Terrapin


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

*Terr*apin ~ Terraqueous


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Ter*ra*queous - Racquet


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Rac*que*t ~ Questioned


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Qu*est*ioned - Establish


----------



## Lashann (Apr 25, 2020)

Establi*sh  -  *Showmanship


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Showmanship ~ *Ship*wrights


----------



## RubyK (Apr 26, 2020)

Shipwrights ~ *Hip*ster


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Hip*ste*r ~ Steadfast


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

S*tea*dfast - Teardrop


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Teard*rop* ~ Ropedancers


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

Ro*pedan*cers - Pedantic


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Pe*dan*tic ~ Dandelions


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

D*and*elions - Androgynous


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

An*dro*gynous ~ Dromedary


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Dro*medary - Droned


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Dron*ed* ~ Education


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Edu*cat*ion ~ Catapulted


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

Ca*tap*ulted - Tapped


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Tap*ped* ~ Pedologists


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

Pe*dol*ogists - Dolly


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 29, 2020)

*Doll*y  ~  Dollar


----------



## Lashann (Apr 30, 2020)

Dol*lar  -  *Larkspur


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

Lark*sp*ur - speciality


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

S*pec*iality ~ Peculiarities


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2020)

Pe*cul*iarities - Culinary


----------



## Lashann (Apr 30, 2020)

Cu*lin*ary  -  Linament


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

*Lina*ment ~ Linalools


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

L*ina*lools ~ Inanimate


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

In*anima*te - Animal


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Ani*mal* ~ Malapportioned


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

*Malapportioned  ~  Lapdog*


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

L*ap*dog ~ Applegate


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

Ap*ple*gate - Pledge


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

P*led*ge ~ Lederhosen


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Lederho*sen* ~ Sentimentalizations


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

Senti*mentali*zations - Mentality


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Men*tali*ty ~ Talisman


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

Ta*lis*man - Listed


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Li*ste*d ~ Steamroller


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

S*team*roller - Teamster


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Te*am*ster ~ _Am_ateurishnesses


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

_Am_at*eur*ishnesses - European


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Euro*pea*n ~ Pearlescent


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)

Pe*arl*escent  ~   Arlington


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

Ar*ling*ton - lingo


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

L*ing*o ~ Inglenooks


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

In*glen*ooks - Glens


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

G*len*s ~ Lentils


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

*Lent*ils ~ Lentivirus


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

L*enti*virus - Entirety


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

En*tire*ty ~ Tiresomenesses


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2020)

Tire*som*enesses ~ Somnambulist


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

Som*nam*bulist  ~  Namedropper


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

_*Name*_dropper ~ Nameplates


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

N*ame*plates - American


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

A*meri*can ~ Meritocracies


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2020)

Merito*cra*cies ~ Crampons


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Cra*mpons - cradled


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

C*rad*led ~ Radiography


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

R*ad*iography - Addressed


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Addres*sed* ~ Seductivenesses


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

Se*duc*tivenesses - Duckling


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

Duck*lin*g ~ Lineage


----------



## Lashann (May 14, 2020)

Line*age  -  *Ageism


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Ag*eism - Agreed


----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)

Agre*ed* ~ Educator


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

E*duc*ator - ducting


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Duc*tin*g ~ Tinsmith


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

T*ins*mith - Insist


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

In_*sist*_ ~ Sistering


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

Si*ster*ing - Sterling


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

S*ter*ling ~ Terracotta


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Terrac*otta - Terrace


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2020)

Ter*rac*e ~ Racetrack


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Race*tra*ck - Traipse


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2020)

T*rai*pse ~ Rainstorm


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

Rain_*stor*_m - story


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

St*ory* ~ Oryxes


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

O*ry*xes ~ Ryebread


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

Rye*bre*ad - Brevity


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

*Bre*vity ~ Breaststrokes


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2020)

Breast*stro*kes ~ Strongest


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

S*tro*ngest - Trounce


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2020)

T*roun*ce ~ Roundabout


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*Rou*ndabout - Roused


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2020)

*Roused ● Sedition*


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

S*edit*ion - Editorial


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

Edi*tor*ia ~ Tormented


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Tor*mented - Tornado


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

Torn*ado* ~ Adoptionists


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

Ad*opti*onists - Optical


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2020)

Op*tic*al ~ Ticketing


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

Tic*ket*ing - Kettle


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

*kettle* ~ kettledrums


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

kettle*dru*ms - Druids


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2020)

D*rui*ds ~ Ruination


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

Ru*ina*tion - Inactive


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

I*nac*tive  ~  Nachos


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

Na*chos* ~ Choses


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Cho*ses* ~ sesspools


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Ses*spoo*ls ~ Spoonerism


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Spo*onerism - Sponge


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

Spon*ge*  -  Generation


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

gene*ration* ~ rationalizations


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

ration*ali*zations - Alive


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

A*live* ~ Liveries


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Li*veri*es - verified


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

Veri*fie*d  ~  Fieldworker


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2020)

Field*wor*ker ~ Worthwhileness


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

W*orth*whileness - Orthodox


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Or*tho*dox ~ Thoroughbred


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

Tho*rou*ghbred - Roulette


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

Rou*let*te ~ Lethargically


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

L*eth*argically - Ethical


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

Ethi*cal* ~ calories


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

calori*es* - establish


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2020)

Esta*blis*h ~ Blistered


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

Blis*ter*ed - Terminated


----------



## Lashann (Jun 7, 2020)

Termina*ted - *Tedious


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

T*edi*ous - Edification


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2020)

E*dif*ication ~ Differentials


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

Dif*fer*entials - Fermented


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2020)

Fer*ment*ed ~ Mentholated


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Ment*holated - Mentality


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

*Ment*ality  ~ Mentalists


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Men*tal*ists  ~   Talented


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*  Tal*ented - Talon


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

T*alo*n ~ Alopecia


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

Alo*pec*ia - Pecked


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

P*ec*ked ~ Echelons


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

E*che*lons - cheese


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

C*hee*se ~ Heehawed


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Heeha*wed* - wedded


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2020)

W*ed*ded ~ Edgeways


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Ed*geways - Edamame


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2020)

E*dam*ame ~ Dampener


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

D*ampe*ner - Amperage


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2020)

Am*per*age ~ Periscope


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

Perisc*ope *- opening


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Pencil-opening


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

o*pen*ing - Penance


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

*Nan*ny - Penance


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

Penan*ce* - Centenary


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

_Why is 'Penance' being repeated.???  _

Cen*ten*ary ~ Tentative


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

Oops...I should have noticed that... 

T*ent*ative -Entreaty


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2020)

En*trea*ty ~ Treasurable


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

T*reas*urable - reassured


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2020)

*Assured*--reassured


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

As*sur*ed- Surly


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

S*ur*ly ~ Urbanisation


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

Urbanisation*-Sat*uration


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

Sat*ur*ation - Urgency


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Ur*gen*cy ~ Generalise


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

G*ener*alise - Energy


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2020)

Ener*gy* ~ Gynandromorphisms


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

Gyn*andro*morphisms - Android


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

An*dro*id ~ Dromedary


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

Dro*med*ary - meditation


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Medi*tat*ion ~ Tatters


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

T*atte*rs - Attendee


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

At*ten*dee - Tension


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

T*ens*ion - Enslaved


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2020)

En*sla*ved ~ Slanderous


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

S*land*erous - Landlocked


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

L*and*locked - androgynous


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

an_*dro*_gynous ~ dropworts


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

Drop*wort*s ~ Worthwhile


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

W*orth*while - Orthodontist


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2020)

Or*tho*dontist ~ Thoroughfare


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

Tho*rough*fare - Roughage


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

Rough*age*--aged


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*age*d - agenda


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

A*gen*da ~ Generalisation


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

G*ener*alisation - Energised


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

energised ~ *ener*vations


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Enervat*ion*s ~ Ionisation


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Ioni*sation - Ionic


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

I*oni*c ~ Onionskin


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)

On*ion*skin ~ Ionosphere


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2020)

Ionosp*her*e ~Herself


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*Her*self  - Heresy


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

He_*res*_y - resourceful


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

re*sour*ceful - soured


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2020)

So*ur*ed ~ Urbanised


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

Ur*banis*ed - Banished


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2020)

B*ani*shed ~ Animalism


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

Ani*mali*sm - Malapropism


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Mala*prop*ism ~ Propaganda


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

Pro*pag*anda - Pageant


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Page*ant*-Antlers


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

*ant*lers ~ anthropomorphizations


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

anth*rop*omorphizations -  Roped


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2020)

*Roped ● Pediatrician*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Pae*dia*trician ~ Dialogue


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Dia*logue - Diameter


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Dia*met*er ~ Metamorphous


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2020)

Me*tam*orphous - Tamed


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2020)

T*ame*d ~ Amender


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

A*men*der - Mental


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

M*ent*al ~ Enthralled


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)

En*thr*alled - Threaded


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)

threa*ded* ~ deduction


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

deduction - educate


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

e*duc*ate - ducting


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Duc*tin*g ~ Tinderbox


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)

T*inde*rbox - Indentation


----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2020)

Tinderbox - *Der*anged


----------



## Treacle (Jul 21, 2020)

Deranged -  *Ang*ered


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2020)

An*ger*ed - German


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

G*erm*an - Ermine


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2020)

Er*min*e - Miniature


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2020)

M*ini*ature ~ Initiation


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2020)

In*iti*ation - Itinerary


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

It*ine*rary - Inevitable


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

Ine*vita*ble - Vitamin


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Vita*min - *Miniature


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Mi*nia*ture ~ Nialamide


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

Nia*lam*ide - Lambing


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2020)

L*amb*ing ~ Ambassador


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

Am*bass*ador - Bassist


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

bas*sis*t ~ sisterhood


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

si*ster*hood - sternum


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

ster*num  - *numerous


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2020)

Nu*mer*ous ~ Merchant


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Mer*chan*t - Changeling


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2020)

C*han*geling ~ Handicraft


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)

H*and*icraft - Androgynous


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2020)

An*dro*gynous ~ Dromedary


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

Dro*med*ary - Mediated


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2020)

Me*dia*ted ~ Diagnostic


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

Di*agnostic* - Agnostic


----------



## Treacle (Jul 30, 2020)

Han*dic*raft - dichotomy


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)

di*ch*otomy - Chariot


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)

Chari*ot* ~ Otorhinolaryngologists


----------



## Treacle (Jul 31, 2020)

Otorhino*lar*yngologists  - Laryngitis


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

L*ar*yngitis ~ Arbitrator


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)

Ar*bit*rator -Bitter


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2020)

B*it*ter ~ Italicised


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

I*tal*icised - Tall


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

t*all* ~ allow


----------



## Treacle (Aug 2, 2020)

al*low - *lowered


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

lo*we*red - wedding


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

Wed*din*g ~ Dinnerware


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

Dinnerware  -  *Ware*house


----------



## Treacle (Aug 3, 2020)

Wareho*use - *Useful


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Us*ef*ul ~ Effervescence


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2020)

Ef*ferve*scence - Fervent


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2020)

Fer*ven*t ~ Venerable


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

V*ener*able - Energy


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

ener*gy* ~ gypsy


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*gy*psy - Gynaecological


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2020)

Gynae*col*ogical ~ Collaborative


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

*Colla*borative - Collar


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2020)

Col*lar*~ Larcenous


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

L*arc*enous - Arches


----------



## Treacle (Aug 8, 2020)

Ar*ches - *Chestnut


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

C*hes*tnut - Hessian


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2020)

H*ess*ian ~ Essentials


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Essen*tials - Essence


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2020)

Es*sen*ce ~ Sensational


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

S*ens*ational - enslaved


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

enslav*ed* ~ educator


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

e*duc*ator - Ducking


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

Duck*lin*g ~ Liniment


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)

hahaha.. it was Ducking. @Sparky..as in ducking down or stool


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2020)

_But... don't ducklings go ducking.. _

Duc*kin*g ~ Kindergarten


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)

K*ind*ergarten - Indentation


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2020)

In*den*tation ~ Dendrology


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

D*end*rology - endogenous


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

Endo*gen*ous ~ Generalissimo


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

G*ener*alissimo - Energy


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2020)

E*ner*gy ~ Nerdiness


----------



## Treacle (Aug 16, 2020)

Nerd*ine*ss - Ineptitude


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

I*nept*itude - Neptune


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

ne*pt*une ~ pteridologists


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

p*ter*idologists - Terrible


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2020)

T*err*ible ~ Erroneousness


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

Erroneo*us*ness - Useless


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

us*ele*ss ~ electroplates


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

e*lect*roplates - Lectern


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

*Lect*ern ~ lecture


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

Lec*tur*e ~ Turbocharged


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

T*urb*ocharged - Urban


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

ur*ban* ~ bankruptcies


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

b*ank*ruptcies - Ankle


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2020)

An*kle* ~ Kleptomaniac


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

Kle*ptoma*niac - Ptomaine


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

Ptom*ain*e ~ animalizations


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

ani*mali*zations - malicious


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

ma*li*cious - Liquorice


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2020)

Li*quo*rice ~ Quotable


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*Quo*table - Quorn


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2020)

*qu*orn ~ quadrumvirate


----------



## Treacle (Aug 22, 2020)

Quad*rum*virate - Ruminate


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2020)

Ru*min*ate ~ Minstrel


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

M*instr*el - Instruction


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

instructi*on* ~ onsets


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

On*set*s  ~  Settlement


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2020)

Sett*lem*ent ~ Lemongrass


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

L*emo*ngrass - Emotional


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

Emotio*nal* ~ naloxone


----------



## Treacle (Aug 26, 2020)

Nalox*one *- Onerous


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 26, 2020)

O*ner*ous ~ neread


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

ne*rea*d - Realistic


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2020)

Re*ali*stic ~ Alienated


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

Ali*en*ated - Envisage


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

Envi*sage* ~ sagebrushes


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

s*age*brushes - Ageist


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2020)

A*ge*ist ~ Gemstones


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

gem*stone*s ~ stonecutting


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

s*ton*ecutting - Tonnage


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

ton*nag*e ~ nagging


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

n*agg*ing - aggressive


----------



## Treacle (Aug 29, 2020)

agg*res*sive - resistance


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2020)

Resi*sta*nce ~ Stagecraft


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

S*tag*ecraft - Tagged


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2020)

T*agg*ed ~ Aggravation


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

ag*gra*vation ~ grandparenthood


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

gr*and*parenthood - Android


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

andr*oi*d ~ oilstones


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

Oil*stone*s ~ Stonemason


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

St*one*mason - Onerous


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

O*ner*ous ~ Nerdiness


----------



## Treacle (Sep 2, 2020)

Nerd*ine*ss - Ineptitude


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

I*nep*titude ~ Nepotism


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

Ne*pot*ism - Potted


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

P*ot*ted ~ Otherworldly


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

Other*world*ly - *World*wide


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*Wor*ldwide - Worried


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Wor*rie*d ~ Riesling


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

*Riesling-sling*shot


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

s*ling*shot - Linger


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)

L*inge*r ~ Ingestible


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

ingesti*ble* ~ bleaching


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

b*leach*ing - Leached


----------



## Treacle (Sep 6, 2020)

P*ott*ed - Ottoman


----------



## Treacle (Sep 6, 2020)

Came in late   

Le*ach*ed - Achievable


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2020)

A*chie*vable  ~   Chieftain


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

Chi*ef*tain - Effort


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2020)

Ef*for*t ~ Foreboding


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

fo*reb*oding ~ rebroadcasts


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

re*broad*casts - Broadway


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2020)

B*road*way ~ Roadrunner


----------



## Treacle (Sep 11, 2020)

Ro*adr*unner  - Adrenalin


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

A*dren*alin - Drench


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2020)

D*ren*ch ~ Renegade


----------



## Treacle (Sep 12, 2020)

Re*nega*de - Negative


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2020)

N*ega*tive ~ Egalitarian


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

E*gal*itarian - Gallon


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Gal*lon*  - Longitude


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2020)

Lon*gi*tude ~ Gingerbread


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2020)

G*inge*rbread - Ingested


----------



## Treacle (Sep 14, 2020)

Ing*est*ed - Estimated


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

E*stim*ated - Stimulation


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Sti*mul*ation ~ Muleheaded


----------



## Treacle (Sep 15, 2020)

Mule*hea*ded - Heavyweight


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

h*eav*yweight ~ eavesdroppers


----------



## Treacle (Sep 16, 2020)

ea*ves*droppers - Vestibule


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

V*est*ibule - Established


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2020)

E*stab*lished ~ Stablemate


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

S*table*mate  ~   Tablespoon


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

T*abl*espoon - Ablution


----------



## Treacle (Sep 18, 2020)

A*blu*tion - blubber


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

B*lub*ber ~ Lubrication


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

Lu*bric*ation - Brick


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2020)

B*ric*k ~ Ricochet


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2020)

R*ico*chet ~ Iconic


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Ic*onic - Icicle


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2020)

I*ci*cle ~ Citadel


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Cit*adel - City


----------



## Treacle (Sep 21, 2020)

C*it*y - Itinerant


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2020)

I*tin*erant ~ Tinsmith


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

T*ins*mith - Insubordinate


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

In*sub*ordinate - subterranean


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2020)

Sub*terra*nean ~ Terracotta


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

Ter*raco*tta - Raconteur


----------



## Treacle (Sep 23, 2020)

Ra*cont*eur - Contemptible


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

Con*temp*tible - Tempura


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2020)

T*emp*ura ~ Empowered


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Em*power*ed  ~  Powertrain


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2020)

Po*wer*train ~ Werewolves


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

We*rewo*lves - Rewound


----------



## Treacle (Sep 25, 2020)

Rew*oun*d - Ounces


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

O*unce*s ~ Uncertain


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

Un*cert*ain - Certified


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Certi*fie*d ~ Fieldcraft


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

Fi*eld*craft - Elderly


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

El*der*ly ~ Dermatitis


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

D*erm*atitis - Ermine


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2020)

Er*min*e ~ Miniature


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

M*ini*ature - Initiative


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2020)

I*nit*iative ~ Nitwittery


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

Nit*wit*tery - Within


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2020)

Wi*thi*n ~ Thimbleful


----------



## RubyK (Oct 3, 2020)

Thi*mble*ful  ~ Mumbled


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

M*umb*led - Umbrella


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

Um*bre*lla - Breast


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

B*reas*t  ~ Reassurance


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

Re*assur*ance - Assured


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

assu*red* ~ redlight


----------



## Treacle (Oct 5, 2020)

red*lig*ht - ligament


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

li*game*nt ~ gamekeepers


----------



## Treacle (Oct 6, 2020)

g*ame*keepers - amethyst


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

a*me*thyst - Mentality


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

M*ent*ality ~ Enthralled


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

En*thr*alled - Threepence


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

thre*epe*nce ~ epexegetical


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

ep*ex*egetical - Exceptional


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Ex*ce*ptional ~ Cellophane


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Cellophane - Cello *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Cello*-Lo*ttery


----------



## Treacle (Oct 9, 2020)

Lot*ter*y - Terrestrial


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*Terr*estrial - Terrapin


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

T*err*apin ~ Erraticism


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Er*rat*icism - Ratification


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

Ra*tifi*cation - Tiffin


----------



## Treacle (Oct 17, 2020)

Tif*fin -* Finally


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

F*ina*lly - Inactive


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

In*activ*e ~ Activated


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 18, 2020)

Ac*tivated* ~ Motivated


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)

*mot*ivated ~ motherboards


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

m*othe*rboards - Othello


----------



## Treacle (Oct 18, 2020)

Ot*hell*o - Hellish


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

Hel*lis*h - Listed


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Li*ste*d ~ Stereophonic


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

Stereop*hon*ic - Honeymoon


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

*honey*moon ~ honeycreepers


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

honey*cre*epers - Crease


----------



## Treacle (Oct 20, 2020)

C*reas*e - Reasonable


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*Rea*sonable - reactive


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2020)

Re*acti*ve ~ Actionable


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

Acti*on*able - onward


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

On*war*d ~ Warpath


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

war*path* ~ pathway


----------



## Treacle (Oct 23, 2020)

Pa*thw*ay  - Thwarted


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Thwarted ● Artfully*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Art*ful*ly ~ Fulfilment


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

Ful*fil*ment -  Filler


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2020)

fill*er* ~ erotism


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Eroti*sm* ~ Smaller


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

S*mall*er - mallow


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Mal*low*  ~ lowest


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)

Lo*west*  ~  Westward


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Westw*ard* ~ Ardencies


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2020)

Ar*den*cies ~ Denomination


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

De*nominat*ion - Nominate


----------



## Treacle (Oct 27, 2020)

N*omi*nate - Omission


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2020)

O*mis*sion ~ Mistaken


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*Mis*taken - Misapprehension


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Mis*app*rehension ~ Apprentice


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2020)

Ap*pren*tice  ~   Prenuptial


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

P*ren*uptial - Rented


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

R*ent*ed ~ Entrance


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

En*tran*ce - Transient


----------



## Treacle (Oct 29, 2020)

Tr*ans*ient  - Answerphone


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

An*swer*phone - Swerve


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2020)

*Swe*rve ~ Sweetheart


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Swe*eth*eart ~ Ethylenediaminetetraacetates


----------



## Treacle (Oct 30, 2020)

Ethylenediamine*tetra*acetates - Tetrahedron


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Tet*rahedron  - Tether


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

T*eth*er ~ Ethanol


----------



## Treacle (Oct 31, 2020)

Et*han*ol - Handstand


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2020)

H*and*stand ~ Andromeda


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

An*dro*meda - Droned


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2020)

Dr*one*d ~ Onerous


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

One*rou*s - Routinely


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2020)

Rou*tin*ely ~ Tinkering


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2020)

T*inke*ring - Inked


----------



## Treacle (Nov 5, 2020)

In*ked* - Kedgeree


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

K*edge*ree - Edged


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

Ed*ge*d ~ Generation


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

G*ener*ation - Energised


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2020)

E*ner*gised   ~    Nervously


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2020)

Ner*vou*sly ~ Vouchered


----------



## Treacle (Nov 10, 2020)

Vou*cher*ed - Cherished


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

C*her*ished ~ Herbalism


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

*Her*balism ~Heridity


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2020)

He*rid*ity ~ Ridgeback


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*Rid*geback - Riding


----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

R*id*ing - Ideology


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

I*deo*logy - Deodorant


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Deo*dor*ant ~ Dormitory


----------



## Treacle (Nov 13, 2020)

Dor*mit*ory - Mitigate


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

M*iti*gate - Itemised


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

It*em*ised ~ Tempestuous


----------



## Treacle (Nov 17, 2020)

Tem*pest*uous* - *Pestilence


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2020)

P*est*ilence ~ Estranged


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

E*strange*d - Stranger


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

*Stran*ger-Stranded


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

S*tran*ded - Transferred


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2020)

Tr*ans*ferred ~ Answerphone


----------



## Treacle (Nov 18, 2020)

Answerp*hon*e - Honourable


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

H*ono*urable - Onomatopoeic


----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)

O*nomat*opoeic- Nominative


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2020)

No*min*ative ~ Minesweeper


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

Mine*swe*eper - Swelling


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

S*well*ing ~ Wellingtons


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

Wel*ling*tons - Lingo


----------



## Treacle (Nov 21, 2020)

L*ing*o - Ingratitude


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

In*grat*itude ~ Gratefulness


----------



## Treacle (Nov 22, 2020)

G*rate*fulness - Ratepayer


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Rate*pay*er ~ Paymaster


----------



## Autumn (Nov 22, 2020)

Pay*master  ~ Master*mind


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

*Master*mind-Master-chef


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

M*aster*chef  - Astern


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

*Ast*ern ~ Asthma


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Ast*hma - Astral


----------



## Treacle (Nov 23, 2020)

*Ast*ral* -* Astronomical


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

*Astro*nomical ~ Astrophotographer


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Astro*pho*tographer ~ Phosphorous


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

P*hos*phorous - Hospitality


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2020)

Hos*pit*ality ~ Pitapatted


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

Pi*tap*atted - Taped


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

Tap*ed* ~ Education


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

E*duc*ation - Duct


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2020)

*Du*ct ~ Dungarees


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

D*ung*arees - Ungracious


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Un*gra*cious ~ Grammaticised


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Grammatici*sed* ~ Sedated


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

S*eda*ted - Edamame


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Ed*ama*me  ~ Amazing


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

A*maz*ing - Mazda


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)

M*az*da ~ Azaleas


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

Aza*lea*s - Leaping


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Lea*pin*g ~ Pinkish


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

P*ink*ish - Inked


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

In*ke*d ~ Kerplunk


----------



## Treacle (Nov 28, 2020)

Ker*plu*nk - Plunderer


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

Pl*under-*Underwear


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

Un*der*wear - Deranged


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

De*range*d ~ Rangefinder


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

R*ange*finder - Angered


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

An*ger*ed ~ Gerontoligists


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Geron*toli*gists ~ tolidines


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

to*lid*ines - Lidded


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

L*id*ded ~ Identified


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

I*denti*fied ~ Dentistries


----------



## Treacle (Dec 2, 2020)

D*ent*istries - Entertainment


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

En*ter*tainment - Terrace


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

T*err*ace ~ Errhines


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

Err*hin*es ~ Hindmost


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

H*ind*most - Indigenous


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

In*dige*nous ~ Digeridoo


----------



## Treacle (Dec 4, 2020)

Di*ger*idoo - Germinate


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

Ger*min*ate - Minotaur


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Mi*not*aur  ~  Notorious


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

No*tori*ous ~ Tories


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

T*ori*es - Oriole


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2020)

*Ori*ole ~ Original


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Ori*gin*al ~ Gingersnaps


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

G*ing*ersnaps - Ingratitude


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)

Ingratitu*de* ~ Dearest


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

D*ear*est - Earliest


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2020)

Ear*lie*st ~ Liebfraumilch


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

Lieb*fra*umilch - Fraternity


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

Fra*ter*nity ~ Termination


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

Ter*min*ation - Miniature


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2020)

*M**ini**ature ■ Initiation*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2020)

I*nit*iation ~ Nitwittery


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Ni*twit*tery ~ Twitches


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

T*wit*ches - within


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Wi*thi*n ~ Thimbleful


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

T*him*bleful - Himself


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2020)

*Self*ishness


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Sel*fish*ness ~ Fishpole


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2020)

Fish*pol*e ~ Polycarbonate


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

poly*carb*onate ~ carbonizations


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*car*bonizations - Carnation


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2020)

Car*nat*ion ~ Nationalism


----------



## Treacle (Jan 1, 2021)

Nat*ion*alism - ionosphere


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

i*ono*sphere - onomatopoeic


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2021)

Ono*mat*opoeic ~ Matricide


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

M*atr*icide - atrocious


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2021)

A*troc*ious ~ Trocadero 
​


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 3, 2021)

Trocad*ero* ~ erogenous


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

ero*gen*ous - Gentle


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

G*ent*le  ~ Entertain


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

En*ter*tain - terrapin


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Terrapin ~ Rapture


----------



## Treacle (Jan 4, 2021)

R*apt*ure - Aptitude


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Ap*tit*ude ~ Titivating


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

Titi*va*ting - Valuation


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

valuat*ion* ~ ionizations


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2021)

I*on*izations ~ Oncologist


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

On*colo*gist - Colonoscopy


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2021)

Colo*nos*copy ~ Nostalgia


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

nos*ta*lgia ~ tailgate


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2021)

Ta*il*gate ~ Illegitimate


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)

Illegi*tim*ate - Timely


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Timely - Melody

(can't get anything on the top row to work,, no bold, no putting an image, no smiley)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

look to the right of the box...have you accidentally clicked on the 2 brackets ?.. @connect1 ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*Mel*ody - melon


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Melon - Longevity

(does nothing at all when I click on any of them, @hollydolly)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh , well I dunno what's wrong then... perhaps @Matrix would be able to give an idea what's happened ..


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Longevity - Vitamins


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

Vit*am*ins - Amnesia


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2021)

Am*nes*ia ~ Nestlings


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

N*est*lings - established


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Es*tabl*ished ~ Tableland


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2021)

*Table*land  ~ Tabletop


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

T*ab*letop  - ability


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

A*bil*ity ~ Billeted


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

B*ill*eted - Illness


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Ill*nes*s ~ Nestable


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

N*establ*e - established


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

E*sta*blished ~ Statistician


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2021)

*Stati*stician ~ Stationary


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 20, 2021)

Statio*nary *~ Canary


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Canary - Anabolic


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*Ana*bolic - Analogy


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2021)

An*alo*gy ~ Alopecia


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

A*lop*ecia - lopped


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

lop*ped *~ pedal


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Pe*da*l ~ Damages


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

D*am*ages - Amulet


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

A*mul*et ~ Mulligatawny


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

M*ull*igatawny - Ullswater


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2021)

Ull*swa*ter ~ Swaddling


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Sw*add*ling ~ Addressed


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

Add*res*sed - resisting


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2021)

Re*sis*ting ~ Sisterhood


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

Sister*ho*od - holiday


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

H*oli*day ~ Oligarch


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

Oli*gar*ch - Garden


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2021)

G*ar*den ~ Argumentative


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

Argu*menta*tive - Mentality


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2021)

M*ent*ality ~ Entranced


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

En*tran*ced - Transvestite


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2021)

Trans*vesti*te ~ Vestibule


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

Ve*sti*bule - stipulation


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2021)

Stipu*lat*ion ~ Lathered


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2021)

La*ther*ed - Therefore


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

T*here*fore -heretic


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2021)

He*ret*ic ~ Retrograde


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

Re*trog*rade - Troglodyte


----------



## Prairie dog (Mar 18, 2021)

Troglodyte...glowforge


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

G*low*forge ~ Lowercase


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Low*ercase - Lowly


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

L*owl*y   ~  Owlishly


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2021)

Ow*lis*hly ~ Listened


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2021)

*Liste*ned - Listeria


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2021)

*Lister*ia - Blistering


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2021)

Bli*ster*ing ~ Stereogram


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

S*ter*eogram - Terrace


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2021)

T*err*ace ~ Erratically


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

Er*rati*cally - Rating


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Ra*tin*g ~ Tinkering


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

Tin*ker*ing - Kerchief


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2021)

Ker*chi*ef ~ Chicanery


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

Chi*can*ery - Cannibal


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

C*an*nibal -anabolic


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Ana*bol*ic ~ Bolstered


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Bol*stere*d ~ Stereophonic


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

Stereophonic -* Ter*rible


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2021)

T*err*ible ~ Erroneously


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

Er*ro*neously - Robust


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2021)

Ro*bus*t ~ Bushranger


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Bushranger ... Mushroom*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2021)

M*ush*room ~ Usherette


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2021)

U*she*rette ~ Shearwater


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Shearwa*ter* - Terminal


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2021)

Termin*al* ~  Alligator


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2021)

Al*liga*tor ~ Ligaments


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 3, 2021)

Liga*ment*s - Mentality


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

Men*tali*ty ... Talisman


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2021)

Ta*lis*man ~ Listener


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2021)

Li*sten*er  ~  Stenographer


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 12, 2021)

Stenog*rap*her ~Rapture


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

R*apt*ure - Aptitude


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Ap*tit*ude ~ Titleholder


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

Title*hol*der   ~  Hologram


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2021)

Ho*log*ram ~ Logarithm


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Log*arithm* Arithmetic


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2021)

A*rit*hmetic ~ Ritualistic


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2021)

Ritu*ali*stic   ~   Alias


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)

*Ali*as - Alimony


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Ali_*mon*_y ... Monastery


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2021)

Mo*nast*ery ~ Nasturtium


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

N*ast*urtium - Astern


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2021)

A*ster*n ~ Stereophonic


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

Stereo*phon*ic   ~   Phonograph


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2021)

Phono*gra*ph ~ Gravitating


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2021)

Gra*vita*ting   ~  Vitalism


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

Vi*tal*ism ~ Talkathon


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

Talkathon - Alkali


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2021)

Al*Kal*i ~Kales


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2021)

K*al*es ~ Alleviated


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2021)

Al*lev*iated   ~  Levitate


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2021)

Le*vit*ate ~ Vitamins


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

V*ita*mins - Italic


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2021)

I*tal*ic ~ Talkative


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2021)

Talkative  ~  Katydid


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2021)

Ka*ty*did ~ Typesetter


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2021)

Type*sett*er   ~  Settlement


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Sett*lem*ent ~ Lemonade


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2021)

Le*mona*de  ~   Monarch


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2021)

Mo*narc*h ~ Narcoleptic


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Nar*col*eptic  ~      Colander


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2021)

Co*lan*der ~ Landscaped


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Land*scape*d  ~   Scapegoat


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

S*cap*egoat ~ Capitulated


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2021)

Ca*pitu*lated  ~    Pituitary


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2021)

Pitui*tar*y ~ Tarantella


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Ta*ran*tella  ~   Ranchero


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

R*anch*ero ~ Anchored


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

An*chor*ed - Choral


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

C*hor*al   ~   Horoscope


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2021)

Horo*scop*e ~ Scopophobia


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 26, 2021)

Scopo*pho*bia ~  Phonograph


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2021)

Phono*gra*ph ~ Grammatical


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Grammati*cal*  ~ Calligraphy


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2021)

C*allig*raphy   ~   Alligator


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

Al*ligat*or ~Ligature


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2021)

Liga*tur*e   ~    Turtle


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2021)

*Tur*tle  ~Turntable


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Turn*tab*le  ~   Tabernacle


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2022)

Ta*ber*nacle ~ Bereavement


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Bere*ave*ment ~  Aversion


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2022)

A*ver*sion ~ Vertebrates


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Verte*bra*tes  ~   Brainwave


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2022)

B*rai*nwave ~ Railroaded


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2022)

Rail*road*ed ... Broadminded


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2022)

Broad*min*ded ~ Minerologist


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2022)

Mine*rolo*gist   ~   Rolodex


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2022)

R*olo*dex ~ Oloroso


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 28, 2022)

Oloroso - rose


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

R*os*e  ~  Osteoporosis


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2022)

O*ste*oporosis ~ Stereo


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2022)

S*ter*eo ~ Terrarium


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)

T*erra*rium   ~  Erratic


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2022)

Er*rat*ic ~ Ratemeter


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Ra*tem*eter   ~    Temporary


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

T*emp*orary ~ Emperors


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2022)

Em*peror*s   ~    Peroration


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Pero*rat*ion ~ Ratcheted


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Rat*che*ted ~ *Che*ating


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)

C*hea*ting   ~    Heartbreaking


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2022)

H*eart*breaking ~ Earthlings


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2022)

E*arth*lings   ~  Arthroscope


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2022)

Ar*thro*scope ~ Throttlehold


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2022)

Th*rot*tlehold ~ Rotovator


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 3, 2022)

Rotovator
Vat
Vatican


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2022)

V*ati*can ~ Atishoo


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 4, 2022)

Atishoo
Sho

Shoulder


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2022)

S*hou*lder ~ Housebroken


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 6, 2022)

Housebroken 8
Bro 3
Brothers 8


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2022)

_This is not the '8-3-8' game... _

Bro*ther*s ~ Thermocouple


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Thermocouple
Herm
Hermit


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2022)

H*er*mit ~ Ergonomically


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 9, 2022)

Ergonomically
Mic

Microwave


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2022)

Mi*cro*wave ~ Crocodile


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

Crocodile

Dile

Dilemma


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2022)

Di*lem*ma ~ Lemongrass


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Lemongrass

Gra
Grazing


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

G*raz*ing ~ Razorback


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2022)

*Razorback ~ orbit*


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Orbit

Bitter


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

Bitter ~Terror


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 12, 2022)

Terror - *Terr*ible


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Terrible *~ Ble*nder


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 12, 2022)

Blemishes 
Mis


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

B*lem*ishes ~ Lemonade


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Lemonade

Ade

Blenders


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Bl*end*ers ~ Endeavor


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 14, 2022)

Endeavor ~ cleavers 
Eav


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2022)

C*lever*s ~ Leverage


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 15, 2022)

Leverage
Ver
Version


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2022)

V*ers*on ~ Erstwhile


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 16, 2022)

Erstwhile
Stw

Straws


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2022)

Erst*whi*le ~ Whistlestop


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

W*his*tlestop - Historical


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2022)

His*tor*ical ~ Toreador


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2022)

To*read*or   ~   Readership


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2022)

Rea*der*ship ~ Derangement


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2022)

D*era*ngement  ~  Eradicate


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2022)

E*radi*cate ~ Radiation


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2022)

R*ad*iation - Advantage


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2022)

Ad*van*tage ~ Vandalised


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2022)

Vand*ali*sed  ~   Alienate


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2022)

Ali*ena*te ~ Enamoured


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2022)

E*nam*oured   ~  Namaskar


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

N*ama*skar ~ Amalgamate


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Amalga*mate -* Material


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Ma*ter*ial ~ Terminated


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Termina*ted - *Teddy


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2022)

T*ed*dy ~ Educational


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Edu*cat*ional ... Catatonic


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2022)

Cat*ato*nic ~ Atomised


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Atomi*sed  *-  Sedimentary


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2022)

Sedi*ment*ary ~ Mentholated


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2022)

M*enth*olated  ~   Enthralment


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2022)

En*thr*alment ~ Threatened


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2022)

Threatened ~* Ed*ible


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2022)

*Edible - Edi*tor


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2022)

E*dit*or ~ Dithering


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2022)

Di*ther*ing - Thereafter


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2022)

The*rea*fter ~ Reactivated


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2022)

Reactiva*ted* - tedious


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2022)

T*edi*ous ~ Editorialise


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2022)

Edi*tor*ialise - Torrential


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Torr*ent*ial - Entitled


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2022)

*Ent*itled ~ Entanglement


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2022)

Entan*gle*ment   ~     Gleefully


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2022)

Glee*ful*ly ~ Fulmination


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

Ful*min*ation  ~   Miniture


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2022)

M*ini*ture ~ Inimitable


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Inimita*ble *- Blessing


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2022)

B*les*sing ~ Lespedeza


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

Les*pede*za  ~  Pedestal


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2022)

Pe*des*tal ~ Descendants


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Des*cen*dants   ~   Censorship


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

Cen*sor*ship ~ Sorcerer


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Sor*cere*r  ~  Ceremony


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Cere*mon*y ~ Monotony


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2022)

Mo*not*ony ~ Notepaper


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)

Note*pap*er  ~  Pappardelle


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2022)

P*app*ardelle ~ Appeasement


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2022)

Ap*peas*ement ~ Peashooter


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2022)

*Peashooter ~ Peasant*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2022)

Pea*sant *  ~   Santa


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2022)

S*ant*a ~ Antibacterial


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 17, 2022)

An*tib*acterial - Tibia


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

Ti*bi*a ~ Bicarbonate


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Bic*arbo*nate  ~   Arboricultural


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2022)

Arb*ori*cultural ~ Orientated


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2022)

Orienta*ted ~ *Teddybear


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2022)

Ted*dy*bear ~ Dynamism


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2022)

Dyna*mism * ~ Mismanagemism


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Misma*nag*emism ~ Naggingly


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2022)

N*agg*ingly ~ Aggregation


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2023)

Agg*rega*tion  ~   Regarding


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2023)

Re*gar*ding ~ Garnishment


----------



## JustBonee (Monday at 8:00 AM)

Garnish*men*t  ~   Mensurabilities


----------



## Sparky (Monday at 10:29 AM)

Men*sur*abilities ~ Surcharged


----------

